# Moving to South of Athens



## Bim (Sep 29, 2009)

I am moving to Glyfada, Athens, beginning of November. Any expatriates living in the South? I am very interested to join a sailing club (laser radial), get out of town, go walking, hiking, sightseeing, speak English ....

Any recommendations most welcome!


----------



## nevil5 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bim said:


> I am moving to Glyfada, Athens, beginning of November. Any expatriates living in the South? I am very interested to join a sailing club (laser radial), get out of town, go walking, hiking, sightseeing, speak English ....
> 
> Any recommendations most welcome!


Hello!
I am a Greek living in Glyfada, a very pleasant place.
If you have any specific questions you may ask, I am not sure I will have the answers
Nikos


----------



## Bim (Sep 29, 2009)

nevil5 said:


> Hello!
> I am a Greek living in Glyfada, a very pleasant place.
> If you have any specific questions you may ask, I am not sure I will have the answers
> Nikos


Dear Nikos,

Thank you for the quick reply! My husband is Greek with roots in Glyfada. However do you know of any groups, clubs (other than the many gyms) of Greeks or English in or near Glyfada who go out of Athens into the countryside for hiking / walking? 
Also the only place I have seen laser sailing boats so far is in Voula (?). In Glyfada it seems there are mainly big boats of richer people. Please do not go out of your way but if you have any information or can tell me who to ask where I can go sailing with a laser radial I should be most grateful.

Bim


----------

